# What's the surf gonna look like tomorrow?



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Between Orange Beach and Gulf Shores. Is it going to be like today? Trying to decide if I'm going to head over. Would like to find some calmer conditions.


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Wondering the same thing.. I am thinking about hitting moblie st down fort morgan road. I looked at some live Webcams today in gulf shores.. that surf looked angry


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It was. I walked a little bit and packed up and took the kids to Lillian's.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone have an eye on the surf today?


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

Pretty strong on Johnsons beach earlier, with a good wind coming from the northeast.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Gona drop down tonight SE winds about 2 ft seas. Beach should be fishable with small seas. Not calm by any means.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Decided to come down anyways. Just getting a bite to eat at Tacky Jack's first.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Here is the reefcast for the general area mentioned. I'll be headed out of Ft Morgan in the AM to vertical jig around some of the outer platforms.


----------

